# Hippy shop in Bath ?



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm running out of some resin incense I bought there years ago labelled "Metta" and can't find it online. 
It seems "Metta" is actually the name of a Buddhist practice ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Was it called "Arcadia" ?
It seems to have vanished ....


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2018)

Try "Head in the Clouds" - Norwich based, I was there earlier in the year.

Head In The Clouds - Britain's Oldest Headshop


But they do online as well ...


----------



## Riklet (Nov 1, 2018)

There's one on the corner in Union passage right by the Corridor. Smells all hippyish.

There's a Head Shop on Walcot street called Appy Daze but I dont think they sell incense.

And there's usually some waify hippy stalls on the highstreet or Green Park Station so I'm sure you'll find some soapdodgers if you wander around town a bit.


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 1, 2018)

Get yourself to Glastonbury town. If you can't find your incense there, it probably doesn't exist...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2018)

I'll have to make the effort to cycle to bath over the hostilities 

I recently bought a couple of packets of sticks at my Indian deli and they're pretty potent even still in the packet in my hallway !
Sometimes in the past I've bought food from there that was inappropriately fragranced ...


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Was it called "Arcadia" ?
> It seems to have vanished ....


Yeah I think that's gone. Or at least changed from what it was. Its in new premises, back of the Abbey by the taxi rank. I think discerning hippys rate Glastonbury for their truly individual incense needs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Initially I thought I remembered it as "Arcania" - which is a more accurate descrition of its uber-woo mission 
I remember it having an enormous amethyst geode in the window ...

EDIT:- it appears "arcane" means "secret" rather than obsolete and irrelevant


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes that's it... Arcania,  forgot to say!


----------

